

Canadian Copyright Collective Demanding Memory Card Tax - d0ne
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/5798/125/

======
jarin
Well, I guess if you're already paying for the music via that tax you're
entitled to pirate it.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
My thoughts exactly. I told my daughter last night we couldn't just give some
of our music to a friend of hers. If we lived in Canada, I would have no
compunction about burning it on a cd and giving it to her.

I find it hard to believe that doesn't exist in the United States of the RIAA.

------
ghostDancer
In Spain we have as in Canada , one for blank CDs and DVDs, but also for mp3
and video players, recorders, memory cards and non-primary hard disks ( when
you buy one you always say it's going to be primary in the computer if the
shop asks for it). Till now it only serves for some people justifying piracy
and for others getting richer. Even the EU said that was illegal because even
the businesses and public services had to pay for it, now that they don have
to pay , the SGAE (local RIAA) says they want a compensation, but they are not
going to give back what they have got in excess, and the government won't ask
for it either. The politicians at the corporation service.

------
kijinbear
I'm in Canada and I pay for music. Now I want my tax back on all the blank CDs
I ever bought.

